

How Facebook Made Me an Atheist - miralabs
https://medium.com/@mikefziethlow/how-facebook-made-me-an-atheist-a5d0e19046c6

======
149203
Original author here. Since my piece is about perspectives and how they flow
across the internet, I'm curious as to where you first saw it, miralabs, and
what made you share it. Much love!

